# Having some diffculties with some coral



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

First I will give water peramiters nitrite 0 nitrate 5 phosphate 0 Ammonia 0 ph 8.2 temp 80 saltinity 1.023 CA 450, ok so my problems 4 days ago my torch stopped opening fully thought this was do to the addition of two circulation pumps to up my flow in the tank it's a 100g and flow is 3,200GPH moved him to a less flow area still nothing , now my trumpet isn't opening at all I think he is still ticked off about the tank swap from 55g to 100g which I did over a month ago now but he hasn't acted right since opened for a week then closed back still has soft tissue but I am afaird I might lose him, yesterday I noticed my acan closing up before I even turned the daylights off which happens @ 9:00pm is this normal for acans haven't had him long or is there a problem with lighting or flow. Oh he opens perfect under blues in the morning stays nice and big most of the day around 4-5pm he closes I am confused on this any help greatly appreciated


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How are you running your new circulation pumps?24/7 or during lighting cycles?I run my hydors and tunze with lighting cycle on timers.Meaning they are only on during the lighting cycle and still turn on/off with timers.My hydors I run on/off eveery 15 minutes(15 minutes on 15 off only when lights are on),my tunze pulses(high low every 5 seconds) and is only on during lighting cycle (via photocell) and shuts off for 15 minutes 4 times during lighting cycle.
Ican only guess that the softies would prefer "indirect current",and having it change up aliitle.
I can't bring myself to buy a second tunze(got the one I have for free /with photocell and wave maker) ,but If I scrape up enough cash I would really spend the dough$$$ for another.It (the tunze with all the controls) really is like waves(I see the water level in tank change a 1/2-1" side to side every 5 seconds{like waves!}).


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

24/7 on the pumps I always have even when that where in a 55 I have blastoumous that doesn't mind all kind of polyps and a Duncan just those I named are having trouble, I am new to lps only had them like a month except the torch had it for 4 months http://<a href="http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx244/kman_129/?action=view&current=null_zpsc601bba3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx244/kman_129/null_zpsc601bba3.jpg" 
border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you running a media that soaks up elements? Mag, Iodine, Stronium etc? I've noticed my LPS get's sluggish when I run carbon.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am running carbon right now, wow I never even thought of that but I was planing on taking it out Friday so I may yank it out today and see if I get a change, thanks a lot I will let you know if that fixes it


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

kman129 said:


> I am running carbon right now, wow I never even thought of that but I was planing on taking it out Friday so I may yank it out today and see if I get a change, thanks a lot I will let you know if that fixes it


You may need to dose some trace minerals too and then give them some time to do their thing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should check your kh also.I didn't notice origanally that you didn't post a level for alkalinity.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

New to this post 
U said u had them in a 55g / change to100 did u use new water for the 100g
If u did. Did u re- acclimate them.. Did u dip ur coral to kill any parasites
Wats ur iodin levle. Wat kind of lights are u running are the reflectors in good shape
Did u use a new saltmix?. Do u own test kits
Ammo
Niti
Nitre
Phosh
Ph
Alk
Calc
Mag 
Iodin
. . . Sorry for all the Q?;,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

Let's see if I answer them all 1, KH 11 2 I own only the test I have listed no iodine Mg, K or things like that, T5 lighting exact same light and bulbs bulbs where replaced about a month ago so they are good, ditamos are poping up again they came went away and came back with some green hair coming out of the sand that is just about under control phosphates after water change or at 0 as of yesterday, as well as nitrite nitrates ammonia ph 8.2 sg 1.023 ca 450, KH 11, didn't dip anything saw no reason to they where doing good, remberm the only coral that had any problems to the change over was the trumpet the rest where fine with it tank has been set up over 2 months now and having problems with acan and torch trumpet is opening back up flow was the only major change and the little jump in phosphates water permeters are staying in check no swings I am testing everyday, yes they where acclimated them who wouldn't?


----------

